# largest trout of my life



## D Gardner (Mar 18, 2008)

My wife and I met at a customers house for lunch on perdido bay.

I had to grab my rod which I keep in the truck with a bag of gulps.

I noticed all the bait was in and the tide moving in.I threw er out

and laid it down to eat my mexican lunch.T he rod started screeming

after 3 seconds.I just knew it was a red.The fish jumped and I was in disbelief.After 5 minutes I reached down to the water and craddeld the largest speck I had ever seen.The first thing my wife said wheres the camera when you really need it.She stuck arm out and said measure it.The fish streched from her finger tip to her arm pit (29").I guessed 9lbs.But the best feeling was letting it go.

D and V Gardner


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats on a great fish! biggest one ive seen was just over 8 and i couldnt believe it. so if yours was 9, i bet it you were speechless! very cool your wife got to share it with you too.


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

kudos to you for releasing her:clap:clap


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!! Great catch. Good job on the release as well.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awesome. I'd have had a hard time letting that thing go if I didn't have a camera. Good on you.


----------



## David_H (May 8, 2008)

According to this length to weight chart: 



http://www.rodnreel.com/fishcharts/fishchartdisplay.asp?FishID=77



Your estimate of 9# is if anything a tad low, but pretty close none the less. Congrats on your fish, ashamed you didn't have a camera handy. You did the right thing letting her back and I know that you and your wife will have an image of that fish etched into your memories anyways.


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

There was a picture of a 29" trout on the Sun Sports Chevy Regional Fishing Report last night . That trout weighed 11 pounds. Nice fish!


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

great story and great job on the release, hopefully she'll make a lot of more mondo specs. We've been getting into the big specs a lot lately? Ive got one thats 30+ that keeps giving me the run-a-round, ,had her on twice and she wont hit either of those baits again just swirls on em'..she's a smart ol' girl Ill giver her that much.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It all depends on the time of year and whether or not it is a female with roe. I'm not an expert but I have seen quite a few big trout including fish over 29 inches and I have to say that if she was indeed 29 inches the likely max. weight would be around 9-9.5 pounds if she was holding roe. All around a 29 incher will be around 8lbs. or so. I caught a 30 in. fish two weeks ago that wasn't a skinny fish but wasn't fattened up yet either and she weighed in at 8.1. I have also caught a trout that measured just under 30 in. that weighed just over 7 so there is a pretty good fluctuation. I have a 27.5 in fish on my wall that weighed 9lb 2oz that I caught 4 years ago and it looks more like a football than a trout!

Either way congradulations on a great catch!:clap:clap


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

you know what?....at the point of release when you watch that fish swim away is when you feel like you tworeached a common bond. you were happy fighting and landing the fish, and the fish felt good because you let it live. you will do good in life .geez.......i think i'm going to cry.:reallycrying


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *David_H (5/9/2008)*According to this length to weight chart:
> 
> http://www.rodnreel.com/fishcharts/fishchartdisplay.asp?FishID=77
> 
> Your estimate of 9# is if anything a tad low, but pretty close none the less. Congrats on your fish, ashamed you didn't have a camera handy. You did the right thing letting her back and I know that you and your wife will have an image of that fish etched into your memories anyways.


actually at the top of that page you can input your length in inches and it gives you an estimated weight if his was 29 inches like he said then the estimated weight is 9.18lbs. thats just the websites estimate nice spec by the way


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

AWESOME job!! :clap I carry my pole everywhere I go too... just need to get a reel on it! LOL... Great job! Start carrying that camera!


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats on the release! where did you say you where again? :grouphug Thats one not soon forgot. My best was 27.5" 7 years ago and im still banging my head looking for the fish that can top him. Just shows it never hurts to be prepared....


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I've caught MANY trout over 30" long, and almost everyone has weighed under 8 lbs (one only weighed 5.5 @ 31"). It is really all about the time of year. My heaviest fish was 28" inches and almost 9 lbs. You just never know with trout, but still a great catch none the less.


----------



## stout trout! (Jun 21, 2008)

job i carry my pole everywere to i proud of u for relesing it

:clap


----------

